# Best SSR Anthems



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Right, so each Soviet Republic had a regional anthem, and I must say that most of them are pretty good, many better than the current ones from a musical point of view.
In my opinion the Armenian SSR Anthem (composed by -yes- Aram Khachaturian) and the Kirghiz SSR (composed by three composers or so) are among the best. The Belarusian and Tajik are also quite nice.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Have any of the former Soviet republics retained their Soviet-era anthems? Needless to say, there wasn't a lot of possibility for hearing them in the West.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I believe (somebody check me on this) the former Russian SSR retained the old Soviet anthem, but with new words. It's a good tune.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Tajikistan, Belarus and Russia (along with a few others) kept the SSR anthem. _Tamen_, all of the SSR anthems are available on YouTube.


----------

